# USL Field Test Thread, Pt 5



## Codeman (Jun 24, 2005)

This is a continuation of USL Field Test Thread, Pt 4, which was preceeded by USL Field Test Thread, Pt 3, USL Field Test Thread, Pt 2 and USL Field test thread.

Thanks to darkgear.com for hosting the Marshmallow Movie.

The following images are copied from the previous thread.














You can click the above pictures to see a larger version.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Jun 24, 2005)

The knurling looks honeycombed. Last guess.

Jeff


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah. How much does it cost to make an USL?


----------



## js (Jun 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ilikeshinythings said:*
Yeah. How much does it cost to make an USL? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pretty much right about what Bill is charging for one.


----------



## JimH (Jun 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*js said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Ilikeshinythings said:*
Yeah. How much does it cost to make an USL? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pretty much right about what Bill is charging for one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

A heck of a lot more than what Bill is charging if you throw in design and labor.


----------



## js (Jun 24, 2005)

JimH,

Correct.


----------



## bwaites (Jun 24, 2005)

Somebody had the knurling figured out, well almost anyway, I've got to go see who.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Jun 24, 2005)

Dreamscape got it, almost perfectly!!

Congrats! Now I've got to figure out the prize!

Bill


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jun 24, 2005)

hey! I agree'd that it looks like honeycomb! I get a prize too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif just playin haha...I have no idea how much bill is charging for one sorry..how much is that? thanks!

DanK


----------



## Trashman (Jun 24, 2005)

Aw crap! I was thinking along the lines of the bodies being reversed and chopped like Dreamscape said, but I thought...."naw....!!!" I guess I should have just spat out what I thought. Oh well...anyway, I still wouldn't have nailed it like Dreamscape did. 

I've noticed on the TV game shows that the losing contestants still get prizes. Anybody ever notice that? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jun 24, 2005)

I want one! are they less than 300??


----------



## Hallis (Jun 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ilikeshinythings said:*
I want one! are they less than 300?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

nope /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jun 25, 2005)

sigh...how much are they?!


----------



## Hallis (Jun 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ilikeshinythings said:*
sigh...how much are they?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont remember exactly, all i can remember is more than i could afford. There's a thread, doa search for USL payment or something like that.

Shane


----------



## BVH (Jun 25, 2005)

Sign up list and costs are Here but someone would have to sell their place in line as they are all spoken for.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys,

Larry brought one of the USLs to the Photon Fest on Saturday and all I can say is wow. Kudos to all who had anything to do with designing/building/producing them!!! It is beautiful piece of artwork that just happens to vaporize a Mag85 without much trouble. It started smoking a piec of paper in under 15 seconds when it was in front of the USL. It's just plain amazing. Well worth the money for one IMHO!


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 27, 2005)

And it was a pleasure meeting you, sir! And a special thanks to Tweek (I think) who recharged it for me!

Larry


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jun 27, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
And it was a pleasure meeting you, sir!

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto of course!


----------



## bwaites (Jun 28, 2005)

The cells for the batteries are now in the states!!!

Currently in Portland in Customs, and may be released as early as Friday!!

Since we are only waiting for the cells, we are close to being ready!!!

Bill


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 28, 2005)

Hmm,

Better limber up those soldering fingers, Jim. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wilkey


----------



## Hallis (Jun 29, 2005)

Definately beautiful lights for sure. Once everything was all said and done what did the final runtime end up looking like?

Shane


----------



## Codeman (Jun 29, 2005)

7-10 minutes with one continous run, but 10 minutes is pushing the limits, or close to it. If short runs are used, I would guess 15 minutes total, or maybe more. For mine, I'll try to stick to 7-8 minutes, just to be safe.


----------



## mst3k (Jun 29, 2005)

I would be careful after 7 minutes, for fear that you might heat the air molecules enough to start a chain reaction and thus create a "ring of fire" around the earth.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jun 29, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
I would be careful after 7 minutes, for fear that you might heat the air molecules enough to start a chain reaction and thus create a "ring of fire" around the earth.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Na i dont think a USL will be setting fire to the atmosphere. They couldnt do it at the Trinity Test site back in the 40's so i think we're safe. Until Wilkey can find a battery powerful enough to actually triggern a nuclear reaction. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane


----------



## Ginseng (Jun 29, 2005)

Crystolic fusion cells. That's the wave of the future, Shane. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Wilkey

BTW, 8 minutes give or take is pretty good based on what I'm seeing with the GP2000 cells. That's not bad at all. At 10 minutes, my cells were at 1.07V each.


----------



## mst3k (Jun 29, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
I would be careful after 7 minutes, for fear that you might heat the air molecules enough to start a chain reaction and thus create a "ring of fire" around the earth.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Na i dont think a USL will be setting fire to the atmosphere. They couldnt do it at the Trinity Test site back in the 40's so i think we're safe. Until Wilkey can find a battery powerful enough to actually triggern a nuclear reaction. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]


LOL, very good! That is exactly the reference I was making.


----------



## Hallis (Jun 29, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
I would be careful after 7 minutes, for fear that you might heat the air molecules enough to start a chain reaction and thus create a "ring of fire" around the earth.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Na i dont think a USL will be setting fire to the atmosphere. They couldnt do it at the Trinity Test site back in the 40's so i think we're safe. Until Wilkey can find a battery powerful enough to actually triggern a nuclear reaction. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane 

[/ QUOTE ]


LOL, very good! That is exactly the reference I was making. 

[/ QUOTE ]

*takes a bow* I watch a lot of TV and movies. "Fat Man & Little Boy" is one of my favorites. 

Wilkey Oppenheimer has a nice ring to it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Shane


----------



## Tweek (Jun 29, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
And it was a pleasure meeting you, sir! And a special thanks to Tweek (I think) who recharged it for me!

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yup, that was me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Anytime I go out where there is potential for charging things, I bring my Triton along. You just never know if you may need it! Besides, it made for a lot more playtime with the USL. I still can't get over that firing pin safety, I love it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

Chris


----------



## KevinL (Jun 30, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Hallis said:*
Wilkey Oppenheimer has a nice ring to it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, his light is da *BOMB*! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## js (Jul 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Ginseng said:*
Hmm,

Better limber up those soldering fingers, Jim. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Wilkey 

[/ QUOTE ]

BRING IT ON! Heck, for the last round of end-to-end soldering of the M6-R cells, I spent over an hour straight doing nothing but end-to-end soldering. It was INTENSE.

I'm ready! Actually, I'm eager. I've been itching to make these for months now. The time consuming part will be charging, discharging, charging in the .1C/.5C/1C scheme. But given that it takes Bill 2 hours to fully assemble one of these, I think my battery pack building schedule will mesh well with his light building/order shipping schedule.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay, time for a newbie question: .1C/.5C/1C refers to a charge rate per hour based on the cell's capacity, right? So a 1,000 mAh cell charged at .5C would utilize a 500mA current for one hour?


----------



## marcspar (Jul 6, 2005)

I understand these are all sold out, but if someone needs to drop-out, please let me know....

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## bwaites (Jul 6, 2005)

For those who are interested, there MAY be a small run of lights built after the production run.

If you are interested, PM Codeman and asked to be put on the list. This is NOT a guaranteeed build, but I think I have enough parts to build a small run if people want them.

There will be a small premium for these lights, in respect for those people who were on the first build list and have had their money tied up in supplies and parts for MANY months.

Bill


----------



## prescottrecorder (Jul 7, 2005)

marcspar can have my USL. PMs on the way, codeman.


----------



## marcspar (Jul 7, 2005)

Thank you!

I've been kicking myself for missing out on this. I love the group efforts that I see going into this; with all these great minds and hands doing what they do best this is sure to be a masterpiece.

Plus, I have given up on ever getting a larrylight, so now I will at least have a larryswitchguard!

I no nothing about charging side of this so I will get busy reading the triton manual and anything else I can find.

Marc


----------



## Codeman (Jul 7, 2005)

The transfer's complete!

Marc, if you go to the payment info thread, you'll find links to all kinds of stuff on the USL. I think it includes links to all of the previous threads as well, which there are a LOT of. In typical CPF fashion, though, one link takes you to another which takes you to yet another, etc...


----------



## js (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Codeman said:*
Okay, time for a newbie question: .1C/.5C/1C refers to a charge rate per hour based on the cell's capacity, right? So a 1,000 mAh cell charged at .5C would utilize a 500mA current for one hour? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Almost.

It would be 500 mA, but it would take at least 2 hours to fully charge a discharged pack. 10 hours for .1C, and 1 hour for 1C. Clear?

So for the 1650's, it would be a trickle charge at 165 mA for 16 hours (the extra 6 hours ensures that all cells are equalized and "formated"), then a discharge at .9 amps for about 2 hours (until end of cycle), then a charge at about 1.6 amps until full (about 1 hour).


----------



## Codeman (Jul 8, 2005)

Haw, looks like I need some remedial math! Thanks, Jim!


----------



## Ctechlite (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*marcspar said:*
I understand these are all sold out, but if someone needs to drop-out, please let me know....

Thanks,

Marc 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto that one here. I've been reading about the USL for the last few weeks. Wow, what a great collaborative(sp?) effort!


----------



## Paul_DW (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## Minimoog (Jul 13, 2005)

Paul,

I live just up the road from you - in Hemel Hempstead. Perhaps we can have a 'USL meet' when they come through /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif!!

I joined the USL project rather late, so sadly did not see the project right from the beginning. I have been reading up on the old threads about the 'Aurora'. Is this a previous version of the USL?

Also are there any beamshots that a field tester has taken showing the light illuminating a stand of trees or a car? I am a sucker for beamshots but have not managed to find them yet. Thanks for any pointers with this one.

I am really looking forward to my USL arriving, although I will not really need it until the Winter as the evenings are light at the moment until 10.30PM (am I the only one who looks forward to long periods of dark so that I can try my new lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif)?

All the best,

Ian,UK


----------



## bwaites (Jul 13, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 13, 2005)

Ian,

There are beamshots from Codeman on page 2 or 3 of the first USL field test thread.

The Aurora, built by Wilkey Wong (Ginseng), was the inspiration behind the USL, but was in a 3D Maglite body that had been bored large enough to take "A" size cells. This necessitated loss of the tailcap threads and therefore a special tailcap attachment method. The design was difficult, if not impossible, to reproduce in a cost effective method. At the time it was built, there was no high current AA capable of running the Osram bulbs safely.

Wilkey agreed to allow me the use of the name if I came up with a workable light in the 3D form factor, but my work took a different path, first through the "Mule" and "Fat Mule" protos, and then, with lots of help and input from Jim Sexton (js of M6-R and Tigerlight11, 74, 85 fame) morphed into the 2D sized body that became the USL.

Bill 

Bill


----------



## Paul_DW (Jul 15, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Soundbox said:*
Paul,

I live just up the road from you - in Hemel Hempstead. Perhaps we can have a 'USL meet' when they come through /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif!!

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Ian, yeah I'm certainly up for that. I'll only have my poor lil E2e and one of Jim Sexton's TL85 (current baby!) to compare/play about with, but yeah def keen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[ QUOTE ]
*Soundbox said:*

I am really looking forward to my USL arriving, although I will not really need it until the Winter as the evenings are light at the moment until 10.30PM (am I the only one who looks forward to long periods of dark so that I can try my new lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif)?

All the best,

Ian,UK 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well one of my perks of working the nightshift is ....... well it's obvious! ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Paul_DW (Jul 30, 2005)

On holiday out in Oz and just checking to see if the USL's were close to posting yet ?!?!

I can wait! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Be back in town from the 11th of Aug .... Booooo! 

Loving it here so much we don't wanna go! Oh and plenty of nice towerblocks that soooooo need a USL beam up them! ...lol

Catch you guys soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 2, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Paul_DW said:*
On holiday out in Oz and just checking to see if the USL's were close to posting yet ?!?!

I can wait! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Be back in town from the 11th of Aug .... Booooo! 

Loving it here so much we don't wanna go! Oh and plenty of nice towerblocks that soooooo need a USL beam up them! ...lol

Catch you guys soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh!


----------



## Codeman (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, field testing has been rather non-existent lately, but Bill just took care of that, as you can see here.

I am very humbled, Bill.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 14, 2005)

Then I took care of the prototype's battery pack. One the battery pack's cells either died, self-discharged beyond the point of return, or a cell reversed. After 4 slow discharge (1.2A) / charge (200mA) cycles, the output starts at something far less than a Mag 11 and it's a very sickly yellow to boot. Bill mentioned that this particular pack was a bit flaky from the very start, but I suspect I did some damage on that one and only extended run that I did past the point that visible dimming started. My bad!

I'm packing the prototype up to send it back to Bill, so I won't be doing any more field testing. I want to apologize to everyone for not getting any comparative open field beam shots.

Bill, did you know that yeller grits are just about as good as packing peanuts? And they taste a whole lot better! Do you think 6 lbs will get you through the USL build? If not, I'll get more on the way! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Aug 15, 2005)

Don't worry about it! Very soon all of us will have our own USL to gawk at /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Maybe I should grab my 100W spotlight and do some "USL Teaser" pics since it is the only light I have that remotely even approaches the class of the USL's power output. Obviously it will not be USL-sized though, that is for sure.. it's the honkin' big yellow beast and I took a very brute force approach to achieving such power levels vs the finesse of the USL. Big bad UPS SLA, butchered H3 carrier cage and then some.


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 20, 2005)

Anything happening guy's?


----------



## xpitxbullx (Aug 21, 2005)

I do hope that a turbo head is made for the USL.

Jeff


----------



## js (Aug 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Paul_DW said:*
Anything happening guy's?






[/ QUOTE ]

Yes.

I will be shipping off a box of packs to Bill this Monday. It may be all 25 or it may be less. But it will be at least 12, and the rest of the packs will follow on Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest.

I've gotten a whole lot busier at work lately due to one of the operators leaving suddenly, so I'm just a bit behind the schedule I set for myself last post, but even so, I will get all of the first round of 25 packs to Bill before he runs out of the first 12 or so!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 21, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*js said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Paul_DW said:*
Anything happening guy's?






[/ QUOTE ]

Yes.

I will be shipping off a box of packs to Bill this Monday. It may be all 25 or it may be less. But it will be at least 12, and the rest of the packs will follow on Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest.

I've gotten a whole lot busier at work lately due to one of the operators leaving suddenly, so I'm just a bit behind the schedule I set for myself last post, but even so, I will get all of the first round of 25 packs to Bill before he runs out of the first 12 or so!

Thanks everyone! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nice one Jim! ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Just wondering as the thread went a little quiet. 

Bill, do you want to send me mine, and I'll post MANY Beamshots to keep everyone entertained ?? ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Worth a try! ... lol


----------



## bwaites (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been working on a fix or two myself.

The adjustment mid-stream to the guard, while the right decision, has created a problem or two that I am dealing with. Part of it can't be addressed until I have enough packs to build a couple lights and make some checks.

That said, they are getting closer!!

Bill


----------



## MR Bulk (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh man, that reminds me - I have simply GOT to recharge my own USL beta-tester! Sorry for not visiting this thread in so long!


----------



## Codeman (Aug 22, 2005)

What on earth have you been doing, MR Bulk? Watching TV? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## Paul_DW (Aug 22, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Oh man, that reminds me - I have simply GOT to recharge my own USL beta-tester!

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Paul_DW (Sep 8, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be anything goin on here! ... 

Have I missed a link to a new thread, Pt 6 or something?

Bill, Codeman, anyone ?!


----------



## bwaites (Sep 8, 2005)

Paul,


It's happening, the first 6 lights are on my worktop and will be finished this weekend! 

The battery conditioning takes a little time. 

These first 6 will be sent out, if the production models meet the standards of the first 6 people, then I will finish off the run as I get packs from Jim and chargers in.

I am going to post a poll about the chargers shortly, probably over the weekend, so keep an eye open!

Bill


----------



## Paul_DW (Sep 8, 2005)

bwaites said:


> Paul,
> 
> 
> It's happening, the first 6 lights are on my worktop and will be finished this weekend!
> ...




Hi Bill, excellent news! I'm glad I posted now! ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh and 6 you say ? .....................


----------



## ths11 (Sep 15, 2005)

[moved]


----------



## Codeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Time to bring this thread back up. It's been too long since we've actually had some fun USL stuff going on. So...

Has anyone with a USL tried igniting Fritos, bwaites' fire starter material of choice?


----------



## tvodrd (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmmm. :thinking: There are corn chips made from "Indian corn" which should exhibit a very low albido. Natchos, anybody? :devil:

Larry


----------



## Paul_DW (Jan 27, 2006)

Codeman said:


> Has anyone with a USL






lol

Not long now I hope! ...


----------



## Codeman (Feb 9, 2006)

I herby declare tvodrd as the father of flashlight cooking! :bow: :nana: :bow: 

:duck:



I've just discovered a new accessory for the USL right here. A tail cap holding a 2 oz Fox Defense OC can would really make the USL a nice defensive tool. Blind and spray ought slow down some BG's!


----------



## bwaites (Feb 9, 2006)

I wish it was a tailcap!

A TigerMaglite!!!

Awesome.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Feb 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 21, 2006)

The USL has arrived! ...





I knew this was going to be a powerful flashlight, but WOW!! ... I am still shocked with the sheer light this flashlight throws out! ... 

I have a few sets of pictures I plan to do and post, but for now I have my complete set of flashlights in a set (I don't have that many tho!). I have a SuperNova and a Peak Caribbean LED too, but don't really feel they fit into this group really, so have left them out.

Ok, all pictures taken with a Fuji Finepix with ISO set at 800 (just so you can get the E2e to show up ...  ) and garden sheds are exactly 115' away.

The USL had probably 7/8 mins of use before this was taken. Everything else is fully charged, or brand new batteries.

NOT knocking the E2e as I love it, but it's NOT really on par, but WILL give a slight indication as I'm sure most people know how this little fella performs.

Picture 1 - Nothing:






Picture 2 - E2e:






Picture 3 - Stock Tigerlight:






Picture 4 - TL85:






Picture 5 - The USL:






As I say I do plan to post some 'intersting' pictures in the near future, but just a few to kick things off! ...  

Thanks VERY much Bill and everyone involved in the making of the USL, it REALLY is awesome! ...








Another happy customer ...


----------



## DaveNagy (Feb 21, 2006)

Bless you, kind sir. The USL faithful have for *too long* been denied their rightful beam shots. 

The sky in your final (USL) picture appears darker, so I'm guessing that your camera stopped itself down a bit in order to protect itself from lumen overdose. Had this not happened, the contrast between the two last pictures may have been even more dramatic.

What sort of reflector does your USL have? LOP?

-Dave


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 23, 2006)

DaveNagy said:


> Bless you, kind sir. The USL faithful have for *too long* been denied their rightful beam shots.
> 
> The sky in your final (USL) picture appears darker, so I'm guessing that your camera stopped itself down a bit in order to protect itself from lumen overdose. Had this not happened, the contrast between the two last pictures may have been even more dramatic.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have the LOP. 

Not too sure what the story is with the diff sky in last 2 pics, but as I said all took with the same settings. 

I must admit with a little play so far, I'm finding it hard to get a picture that will show the width of the beam out of the USL ... 

I was out walking the dog earlier and armed with my USL. Naromtap had asked me did it throw further than the TL85. Now I think I'm right in saying that the USL was never built to 'throw' but all the same I was shining the USL at pieces I regularly shine the TL85 at and whereas the TL would hit it, the USL would light it all up! ...lol

I'm not taking anything away from the TL85, I still love it, and am sure JS won't take offence, but the USL does have to be seen with the human eye really. 

I found earlier when out with it a blast at something relatively close by would simply make me giggle ...lol, I'd just have to giggle as I just can't get over the sheer light it puts out! ...  

I've lit two cigarettes with it so far ... 

I'm possibly visiting Naromtap later today to show him, and we'll take his M6 out (maybe) and I'll bring the TL85 too, plus me camera!

See what we can come up with! ...


----------



## js (Feb 23, 2006)

Paul_DW,

Yee haaa!!!! I'm so thrilled you got your USL! Excellent! Nice beamshots, too, BTW! I recognize the back yard and shed from the TigerLight Upgrade thread beamshots you posted.

You really shouldn't have sacrificed the shed just to take a beamshot, though. (I'm assuming that you couldn't save the shed before the USL beam caught it on fire and it burned down? Or perhaps you had a fire extinguisher present and ready, held by an assistant? naromtap, perhaps? Does he still think the SF M6 is the most powerful torch made? hehe.)

Anyway, great to see a post from you, Paul! Take care, mate. And drive safely! I hear those London cabbies are *out of control!*. Steer clear of THEM, OK?


----------



## bwaites (Feb 23, 2006)

Paul,

Thanks for the pictures!

Keep up the good work!

I, too, suspect that your camera stepped up the speed or down the exposure to get that second picture.

Can you lock both?

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Feb 23, 2006)

Paul_DW said:


> ...
> I'm not taking anything away from the TL85, I still love it, and am sure JS won't take offence, but the USL does have to be seen with the human eye really.


So true...nice pics!


----------



## DaveNagy (Feb 23, 2006)

Paul_DW said:


> Not too sure what the story is with the diff sky in last 2 pics, but as I said all took with the same settings.


If you still have to original pics that you downloaded from your camera, you can right-click on the files and view the "Properties" to see all the settings your camera used for the different pics. I suspect that the shutter speeds may have varied between the last two shots. (My Fuji F10 lets me lock down the ISO sensitivity, but there's no way for me to control the shutter speed manually. Your camera might be similar.)

Not that it matters. Your beamshots are excellent as they are!


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 24, 2006)

js said:


> Paul_DW,
> 
> Yee haaa!!!! I'm so thrilled you got your USL! Excellent! Nice beamshots, too, BTW! I recognize the back yard and shed from the TigerLight Upgrade thread beamshots you posted.
> 
> ...



Hi Jim, yeah I wasn't as planned as I'd like to of been and one of the sheds is no longer with us! ... 

I was with Naromtap earlier and we took the TL85 with full charge and the USL with full charge too out to his local haunt and played with them both. Lets just say I think he was impressed! ...  ... altho it was a quick passing and I didn't get any pics ... 

The London cabbies !? .... well to be honest London can keep them as in roughly 3 weeks time this one should be on the sunny Gold Coast of Australia! ...  



bwaites said:


> Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> ...





DaveNagy said:


> If you still have to original pics that you downloaded from your camera, you can right-click on the files and view the "Properties" to see all the settings your camera used for the different pics. I suspect that the shutter speeds may have varied between the last two shots. (My Fuji F10 lets me lock down the ISO sensitivity, but there's no way for me to control the shutter speed manually. Your camera might be similar.)
> 
> Not that it matters. Your beamshots are excellent as they are!



I'm gonna check the exif data (tryin to sound like a pro here! ...  ) and see about the TL85 & USL garden shots, but the two following pictures I DID lock the ISO and am happy with the result ... 

Not sure if you know but these are also from a Fuji F10.

Ok, I didn't think that my garden shots did the USL much justice to be honest. I'm playing about with ISO settings and a few others (all guesswork tho really as with camera's, I am NOT a pro ...lol) and I returned home from work tonight with bundles of pictures, but pretty much all of them were useless ...  I'm guessing its because they're night shots without flash, but most were blurred from camera shake ...  I'll take my mini tripod tomorrow!

Anyway, only two pictures here, but I feel they show the USL a LOT better! ...  

A church down the road from me and taken from roughly 200' 

The TL85:






The USL:






I think THESE two pics show not only the strength of the main beam, but if you look at the floor in front of the church this picture shows the side spill of the USL a lot better ...  ... and it IS awesome, the whole thing is I think! ... 

Also my garden shots don't really show an 850 lumen TL85 against a 2,000+ lumen USL very well. These two look about right! ... 

Tomorrow I HAVE to get a couple of London landmarks with a USL on them! 

Watch this space!


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh and if anyone is interested. 

Garden shot of TL85:

Shutter speed 1/4 Sec
Lens Aperture F2.8
Exposure Time 1/4 Sec

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Garden shot if the USL:

Shutter Speed 1/11 Sec
Lens Aperture F2.8
Exposure Time 1/10 Sec

If that makes any sense to anyone ?!?


----------



## bwaites (Feb 24, 2006)

Well....yes it does!

The TL85 got 2.5 times the exposure time of the USL, and still couldn't match light output.

Nice pics, I can hardly wait to see Big Ben lit by USL!!

Bill


----------



## nethiker (Feb 24, 2006)

Great pics Paul. I think your church shot is one of the best yet showing the awesome power of the USL. Eagerly waiting for mine, meanwhile keep posting pics and I'll enjoy yours.

Greg


----------



## DaveNagy (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul_DW said:


> Garden shot of TL85:
> Exposure Time 1/4 Sec
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Yep, that would certain explain the difference in "sky brightness" between those two shots. For the TL85 shot, the camera noted the light level present, as well as the ISO sensitivity that you had specified, and decided that a exposure time of 1/4th of a sec (250ms) would be appropriate. With the shutter staying open that long, the camera was able to detect some of that faint sky glow, as well as your brightly lit sheds.

For the USL shot, the camera noted that the sheds were even _more_ brightly lit, and decided that a faster shutter speed was appropriate, given that you still were "forcing" it to use the 400 ISO sensitivity. The camera used a 100ms exposure time, instead of the 250ms used for the first pic. This resulted in the entire picture being dimmer than it would be otherwise. The sky appears totally un-lit, and the sheds are merely brightly lit, instead of OMGBRIGHTLY!! lit. 

No, I didn't realise that you also had an F10. Fantastic camera, especially at low light levels. But, alas, not a great camera for taking comparative beamshots. There's no way to "force" a particular shutter speed, so that speed will always vary depending on the light level and ISO settings you have chosen. In effect, the camera will attempt to make all flashlights look equally bright. Your best bet with that camera may be to back up a bit and take a pic of *both* flashlight beams simultaneously.

-Dave (also not a professional photographer)


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: Paul!

Larry


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 25, 2006)

bwaites said:


> Nice pics, I can hardly wait to see Big Ben lit by USL!!
> 
> Bill


Ok Bill, I have that pic, but to be honest it's prob the worst of the bunch to follow ...  



nethiker said:


> Great pics Paul. I think your church shot is one of the best yet showing the awesome power of the USL. Eagerly waiting for mine, meanwhile keep posting pics and I'll enjoy yours.
> 
> Greg


Thanks.



DaveNagy said:


> Yep, that would certain explain the difference in "sky brightness" between those two shots. For the TL85 shot, the camera noted the light level present, as well as the ISO sensitivity that you had specified, and decided that a exposure time of 1/4th of a sec (250ms) would be appropriate. With the shutter staying open that long, the camera was able to detect some of that faint sky glow, as well as your brightly lit sheds.
> 
> For the USL shot, the camera noted that the sheds were even _more_ brightly lit, and decided that a faster shutter speed was appropriate, given that you still were "forcing" it to use the 400 ISO sensitivity. The camera used a 100ms exposure time, instead of the 250ms used for the first pic. This resulted in the entire picture being dimmer than it would be otherwise. The sky appears totally un-lit, and the sheds are merely brightly lit, instead of OMGBRIGHTLY!! lit.
> 
> ...



I hear you ...  

Maybe time for a DSLR !?! ... altho I like something I can take into gigs as I love keeping pics of people I see. I went for the F10 for it's low light capabilities and for the money I can't complain really ...  



tvodrd said:


> :thumbsup: Paul!
> 
> Larry



Thanks Larry. 

Ok, I said I'd grab some London Landmarks and I have! ... 

Just remember that apart from the Big Ben picture, the rest are quite lit in the first place!

Bill, basically it's VERY windy around Big Ben and I couldn't find something to lean the camera on for stability (forgot my tripod! ... duh!) Also I 'think' as the actual clock is quite bright, it has affected some setting or whatever and is causing it to basically turn out crap ... lol

Anyway, for what it's worth:

Didn't bother with the TL85 so just a with and without the USL ... in reverse)












The entrance to Westminster Abbey (personal fav):











Tower of London:











Laslty Marble Arch (a little wabbly the one without USL, but best I got):






Lights up well tho I think ... 






I also had The Royal Albert Hall, plus the Albert Memorial, but they didn't look too good when I got the pics on to the PC ...  

What will tomorrow bring ?!? ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh and I forgot these.

Westminster Abbey again, but a few shots of the higer part of the building:











Oh and check Big Ben over on the left and how it's lit up, and I'm up against! ...lol

To be honest 2 sides of it ARE lit up with I don't know what, but it's powerfull being fired from a nearby building. On one side, where I took the pics it isn't, but I'll try it again with the USL tomorrow and see if I can get better ...


----------



## Dynacolt (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Paul, they were AWSEOME!!! (I know the landmarks and London, and it wouldn't be easy to compete with all the city lighting 

Dave.


----------



## paulr (Feb 25, 2006)

That Westminster Abbey shot is just amazing, people from blocks around must wonder what the hell is going on. If I saw the thing lit up like that I'd expect to see commandos rappelling down the side of the building a moment later.


----------



## modamag (Feb 25, 2006)

:twothumbs Paulr :twothumbs
I hope you were wearing some armor to defend yourself when you made those shots


----------



## paulr (Feb 25, 2006)

Modamag, that's Paul_DW over in London, I'm stuck over here in the colonies and don't have a USL yet (I'm #43 on the list or thereabouts).


----------



## bwaites (Feb 25, 2006)

Paul,

Awesome!

I had forgotten how lit up Big Ben was, and with that superbright clockface, the camera metering hasn't got a chance.

You took pictures of about half the stuff in London that I remember from my trip there 25 years ago!!! Awesome!!!

I think you missed Tower Bridge (which I remember as being lit pretty well itself), but got all the biggies except the Palace.

I am amazed and pleased. Don't get yourself arrested as a terrorist plotter, I suspect that might foul up the emigration status!!

Bill


----------



## DaveNagy (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome, _awesome_ shots. I say we start a perpetual "Famous Landmarks lit by a USL" thread.  

Who's got Mount Rushmore?!? :naughty:

-Dave


----------



## bwaites (Feb 25, 2006)

Dave,

Awesome idea!! 

Maybe CroMagNet can get the site up and working and we can post them all there!!

I can think of 2, the Space Needle and Grand Coulee Dam.

Bill


----------



## Paul_DW (Feb 25, 2006)

Dynacolt said:


> Thanks Paul, they were AWSEOME!!! (I know the landmarks and London, and it wouldn't be easy to compete with all the city lighting
> 
> Dave.


Hi Dave, yeah that's what will make a lot of them hard to capture as they're well lit to start with, but we'll try.



paulr said:


> That Westminster Abbey shot is just amazing, people from blocks around must wonder what the hell is going on. If I saw the thing lit up like that I'd expect to see commandos rappelling down the side of the building a moment later.



LOL, well when I was doing the Marble Arch pictures I was across the road from it and kinda standing round this corner. There I was with the camera in one hand pointing up, and the other hand armed with USL, and on it went. Perfectly timed it seemed just as a group of people walk round the corner! ...lol. One of them got a blast in the face from probably 5 - 6' but it was enough for a "waaah, what is that???" ...lol. 

I didn't get away for prob 10 mins as they wanted to know the in's and out's ... 



modamag said:


> I hope you were wearing some armor to defend yourself when you made those shots



You know it was below freezing last night so the USL had more than one use ... 



bwaites said:


> Paul,
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...



Yeah I hoped for a good en with Big Ben, but I knew the brightness of the clock wasn't gonna help. I'll ask em to switch it off for a minute ... 

Yeah the Tower of London sits right next to Tower Bridge but I didn't even bother as it is as you say VERY well lit at night.

There's loads I can do, and will in due course, but sometimes you'll be just driving through a random area and see sommit that HAS to be USL'd ...lol



DaveNagy said:


> Awesome, _awesome_ shots. I say we start a perpetual "Famous Landmarks lit by a USL" thread.


Yeah, let's go! ...


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2007)

After seeing the USL in action on National Geographic Channel last night, I stumbled onto an area of field testing that none of us thought to try - arm hair removal. I'm pleased to report that it can be done, but smoke, smell, and some pain are involved, so confirmation of my test results should be persued at your own risk!


----------

